# Anyone ever uses Native Sons charter out of Pensacola?



## rgj4vols (Jun 14, 2013)

If so,... Was it a good experience? I am wanting to take my 9 and 12 year old, and I want them to have a great experience.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I belive they were out of perdido at one time? Or atleast off Gulfbeach hwy? If so, I had a walk on with them once. Been so long, I can't remember how it was? Could not have been too bad, or I would have remembered that! 
If offshore is where you want to be, I can not give you a good recommendation. However, if you are looking for inshore, and a great experience, I have been talking to Capt. Jon at megabitecharters, and belive he is an outstanding inshore charter. Either way, please post up your experience! Have fun


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Native sons is great for the price and what your asking about...he's a good dude and catches fish.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Lickety-Split said:


> Native sons is great for the price and what your asking about...he's a good dude and catches fish.


 

+1......... I've been out on the Native Sons a few times......................... Capt. Dennis Miller will put you on some Fish...


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I went with them prior to the Red Snapper demise. We could keep 4 each at that time. We caught a bunch of fish but flipper followed us and stole fish after fish. It was a bummer, we still caught a limit and some triggers and mingos to boot. Caught fish the whole time we were with him and first mate was heck of a nice guy.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

+1 for Native son & capt Dennis,been doing it well for a long time,funny too.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Went out with him before I moved to Pensacola and it was well worth the money. Capt. Dennis (methinks that's his name) knows his stuff.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

You won't be disappointed with Capt. Dennis!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.beachguide.com/PerdidoKey/Fishing/NativeSons


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Dennis is a trip! Great guy, you will have fun!! Tell that old indian "Lite Catch" said hey!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wolf Man!! I would recommend Dennis just for the conversation. He's awesome. Fishing would be a bonus.


----------

